# top  cli output truncated on command column



## billgates (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there any way/option to make top output the full COMMAND column in the cli ? The command output is truncated. Yes, with -a i have long names.


if there isnt, someone should tell the maintainer.


----------



## poh-poh (Aug 1, 2011)

It's known and fixed in top-3.8b1 (PR bin/127633).


----------

